# Beard dandruff....?



## Anonymous (Feb 27, 2012)

Does any body else here have beard dandruff?  I was just sitting in class talking to my friend and the conversation went to dandruff and I rubbed my chin and behold, dandruff haha. My sideburns get it bad also. So I guess I need to use Head & Shoulders on my face? lol


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Feb 27, 2012)

Absolutely. I have a thick, full beard. What helps me is head and shoulders - use it every day. I use the shampoo and conditioner combo for both hair and beard. You have to use it every day to keep it in check. its always worse in the winter with the dry air. Good luck!


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 27, 2012)

Cool, thanks man. I had never thought that beards could get dandruff till this winter, and mines not really thick or full lol


----------



## leandroab (Feb 27, 2012)

Yes I get a lil bit too... But I don't let my beard grow too much so it isn't a problem....


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Feb 27, 2012)

Yeah i was a little surprised the first time i saw it too - "what the eff is this?". Small price to pay for not having to shave in the morning lol.


----------



## Saber_777 (Feb 27, 2012)

Do what I do and use Celsum Blue with the scrub beads.  It works!


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Feb 27, 2012)

Beard dandruff, it sounds so weird to say it. But yeah i get it too. Head and shoulders works great!  

I have the ability to grow a beard at fifteen...I'm scared for how hairy i'll be when i'm older.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Feb 27, 2012)

Lets not forget to talk about pubic dandruff lol.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Feb 27, 2012)

TRENCHLORD said:


> Lets not forget to talk about pubic dandruff lol.


Razor fixes that.


----------



## Ill-Gotten James (Feb 27, 2012)

Yeah... I got it too.


----------



## Fiction (Feb 28, 2012)

I can't even grow a beard 

Forever beardless.


----------



## Baelzebeard (Feb 28, 2012)

Yep, dandruff here too. I never see it "in" my beard, but a black shirt or coat gets a little dusted if I rub my beard. I'm gonna hafta try the Hn'S.


----------



## ZEBOV (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm 23. Can't grow a beard. 
As soon as I saw the word "dandruff", I was instantly reminded of someone I work with. He has a serious hygiene problem. He lives with 4 managers, and they have all noticed that he's taken one shower since he moved in with them almost 3 months ago. He only took a shower because he was about to get a haircut the next day. That poor barber....
Today was my last day ignoring how he smells. I've asked around if anyone has talked to him about how he smells, and no one knew if anyone had, so I might as well be the one who brings it up.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 28, 2012)

Never, and ive run a sizable beard since I was like 15-16


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Feb 28, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Never, and ive run a sizable beard since I was like 15-16


 
Keep it oiled?


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 28, 2012)

ZEBOV said:


> I'm 23. Can't grow a beard.
> As soon as I saw the word "dandruff", I was instantly reminded of someone I work with. He has a serious hygiene problem. He lives with 4 managers, and they have all noticed that he's taken one shower since he moved in with them almost 3 months ago. He only took a shower because he was about to get a haircut the next day. That poor barber....
> Today was my last day ignoring how he smells. I've asked around if anyone has talked to him about how he smells, and no one knew if anyone had, so I might as well be the one who brings it up.


 
Good god, I thought I was a grungy SOB, I shower maybe like once a week or if I'm doing something . Then there was the time a few years back when I tried to dread my hair naturally, lets just say bad dandruff and a lack of shampoo for 3 months = bad (BAD) knotty hair and some thick "snow".

But yeah, I'd say something. That guy would have to smell.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 28, 2012)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Beard dandruff, it sounds so weird to say it. But yeah i get it too. Head and shoulders works great!
> 
> I have the ability to grow a beard at fifteen...I'm scared for how hairy i'll be when i'm older.


 
Yeah, thats how I was, now at 17(about 18) I'm one hairy mug haha.


----------



## sage (Feb 28, 2012)

Yeah, I get it too. Any anti-dandruff shampoo helps. 

Though the razor is really going to help....


----------



## ZEBOV (Feb 29, 2012)

BlastFurnace said:


> Good god, I thought I was a grungy SOB, I shower maybe like once a week or if I'm doing something . Then there was the time a few years back when I tried to dread my hair naturally, lets just say bad dandruff and a lack of shampoo for 3 months = bad (BAD) knotty hair and some thick "snow".
> 
> But yeah, I'd say something. That guy would have to smell.



He's not getting dreadlocks. He just has some knotty hair with snow on it.
Anyways, I smelled him again today. No surprise there. I made him pretty angry when I told him to fix his fucking problem.


----------



## jordanky (Feb 29, 2012)

I pretty much always have a beard and this only happens to me in the winter. Warmer days are coming man, happy bearding!


----------



## Rook (Mar 1, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Never, and ive run a sizable beard since I was like 15-16



weird, I always pictured you looking like this:







I don't get beard-druff, but if I scratch it I drop hair (so I don't scratch it, duh). I do however get eyebrow-druff. It's very irritating. Apparently it's because I have a dry face.


----------



## ilyti (Mar 7, 2012)

I have to add, Head and Shoulders is the worst kind of dandruff shampoo you can buy. It puts a waxy film on your scalp (or your face if youre using it on your beard), which just traps the dandruff underneath. It doesn't fix the problem. Someone mentioned Selsun Blue, that has a medicinal ingredient that's supposed to get rid of the fungus/bacteria that causes dandruff in the first place. Coal tar shampoo or Nizoral is also highly recommended. Just don't get it in your eyes, and it kinda smells weird.


----------



## MrMcSick (Mar 8, 2012)

I def get it and have used head and shoulders and selsun blue with no luck.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Mar 8, 2012)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> I have the ability to grow a beard at fifteen...I'm scared for how hairy i'll be when i'm older.



Same here... I have dreams of being the wolfman

Never had beard dandruff though.


----------



## MUTANTOID (Mar 15, 2012)

I definitily get beard dandruff in the winter time. 

Also as someone that has dry skin problems I gotta admit that my ears get terribly flaky.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Mar 15, 2012)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> I have the ability to grow a beard at fifteen...I'm scared for how hairy i'll be when i'm older.



i hear ya - i felt the same way back then. You just gotta own it ..."Damn you're hairy" .... "YOU'RE DAMN RIGHT I AM!!!!"

I stopped worrying about it once the shoulder hair kicked in lol.


----------



## MFB (Mar 15, 2012)

Once I started growing my goatee and later beard, I immediately began washing it since it got thick and I knew it was still hair and should be treated as such. I know some people wash it like twice a week, but I wash it every time I take a shower (which is just about every day)


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Mar 15, 2012)

Never had that problem and I've had plenty of beard over the years.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 17, 2012)

MUTANTOID said:


> I definitily get beard dandruff in the winter time.
> 
> Also as someone that has dry skin problems I gotta admit that my ears get terribly flaky.



I know that feeling. I hate siting in school and my ears flake, or my nose. Hell my side burns get the worst of my dandruff.


----------

